# Diarrhoea



## Karina daly (Sep 26, 2014)

9 week old Dilys has had loose stools on and off since her jabs last thurs. Vet said that would probably happen for 24 hrs but it hasnt really stopped. 

she has the odd one thats more solid, but then its bad again. the last one was so bad that i had to give her a bath. she is now sulking! 

i have kept her on the same brand of puppy food which i want to change so i started adding a raw natures food nugget with her breakfast yesterday, could this be it?

is this still new puppy settling in? or jabs or food???!!

thanks in advance

Karina and Dilys


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Was she previously OK on the food she was on from the breeder?

If she was I would probably go back to that and let her settle her digestion down on that first for a good few days and then change very very gradually.

If she is really bad she may need a couple of days of plain food like chicken and rice but you then need to gradually get back to puppy food from that.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you mixing raw and kibble? This will cause an upset tummy, you don't need to gradually introduce raw, you are better just doing it. I would go for one or the other and not mix.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

Go back to original food breeder fed jan x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I didnt like the food our breeders had our girls on, i also had an allergic reaction to the food, so I switched Lady right away, we had no issues...With Cricket I switched her food, and it didnt go well so we had a gradual change over. you can give pure pumpkin for any tummy troubles it can really help.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two were horrible with transitioning kibble to kibble. Would take two weeks. I transitioned to raw over night. Skipped a meal and then gave them raw for breakfast. Had no issues with it. Also overfeeding made my two have loose stool. I was using training treats in the beginning and that was too rich for them. I just used their kibble for training. And just like Amanda said, pumpkin was a staple whenever I changed their food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree, for the time being stick to the original food, you could be getting a false idea as to the complaint by adding too many variables.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I didnt like the food our breeders had our girls on, i also had an allergic reaction to the food, so I switched Lady right away, we had no issues...With Cricket I switched her food, and it didnt go well so we had a gradual change over. you can give pure pumpkin for any tummy troubles it can really help.


 what are you doing eating lady's food??  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> what are you doing eating lady's food??  x



Just about spit my food out when I read this. Hilarious Tracey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy was like this from 8-10 weeks, he was on kibble (hills) from the breeder but he wasn't eating it, the breeder suggested raw, so I switched him to natures menu. I didn't mix kibble with raw as they digest at different rates. It's very common for pups to have upsets tummys, I was on the phone to my breeder every night that first week! As people have said either stick with the kibble or switch straight to the raw. I took Murphy the vets after a week, but he wasn't really ill, the vet just gave us some called prokolin. It's a paste that I gave him before food and that really worked to firm him up.

In short, pick a food and stick with it. Pumpkin purée or prokolin to firm them up. I wouldn't worry unless your pup becomes weak, lethargic and doesn't seem interested in interacting and make sure they drink enough water.

These things really helped me relax, as I become poop obsessed! Haha hope this helps x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> I agree, for the time being stick to the original food, you could be getting a false idea as to the complaint by adding too many variables.




In my experience stick to original food puppies tummies don't take to change must be done slowly x


----------

